# Will she die from this?



## Jessyble (Jun 6, 2011)

on monday i adopted my two pet golden silk mice, Cheddar and Chutney!! The first thing we noticed was that Chutney was very skinny and we soon found out why... She loves her wheel. Aa first we were all like "awww licckle mouse likes to run ^_^" but everynight since (its now wednesday) she spends hours on the thing.. So we thought to block it, but she gets very upset and squeaks wags her tail at everyone and runs up and down the tubes instead!! So now i dont know what to do.. i dont want to make her sad but id be devastated if she had a heart attack. I dunno how long she goes on when im at school or how long she would go on without blocking it. Tbh i think shes ocd :? PLease help me i kinda need an answer tonight since shes been running on it not stop for 2 hours (since 9). Sory if the answer is obvious but these are my first mice.. my rats hated the wheel..

Ok thankyou and byeeee!! xx

~~Jessyble~~


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

will she? No....

Run your finger across her back along the spine, does it feel boney or normal (softish) my male mice love the weel and end up looking like body builders after a few months...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Running on a wheel will not kill a mousie to the best of my knowledge. How's about a picture of this skinny mousie? There's probably nothing wrong with it. Feed it lots of protein such as puppy or kitten kibble, or scramble egg. It'll build it's body up. If there's still skinniness, maybe it needs to be be treated for parasites such as mites or worms. they are quite common in pet store mousies.


----------

